# A wall hanger



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 18, 2020)

I read a few comments and found how it was destined to live out it's life.......... Jerry (in Tucson)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuvZcja6kDM

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2020)

I've watched that before, very cool. I lust for the big powerboat version, man would I love to build one, lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2020)

Fascinating process, and surely a ton of work involved. Had thought it wood be cool to make a canoe at one time. Sure need a lot of space! Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 18, 2020)

Beautiful. Truly a master at work.


----------



## Mark. (Feb 23, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Fascinating process, and surely a ton of work involved. Had thought it wood be cool to make a canoe at one time. Sure need a lot of space! Chuck


Be like Gibbs, build it in the basement, and worry about how to get it out when finished. That Boat is a beauty!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2020)

Mark. said:


> Be like Gibbs, build it in the basement, and worry about how to get it out when finished. That Boat is a beauty!


No basement... But I do have a garage that we still park a car in... Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 27, 2020)

Things of beauty. Hole in the water that sucks money. If I could afford one, I'd have it though.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 28, 2020)

True craftsmanship.


----------



## frankp (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick Shade makes beautiful boats. I've been very tempted to build a couple but need to fix my existing boats first. Had a mishap driving at 60 mph fall 2018 right after I finished the re-decking of my wooden kayak and re-skinned one of my skin on frame boats. Both boats damaged and still in need of repair. So many projects, so little time.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

At least you weren't in the kayak at 60 mph!


----------



## frankp (Apr 7, 2020)

True that. Still frustrating that I didn't get to put either boat back in the water before it happened. My bow line snapped and both boats turned my roof rack into a sail. Luckily no one was driving close behind me. Pulled the boats off the highway and had to come back to pick them up with my wife's car. My roof rack was destroyed. A couple of small points of damage to the boat built in the same style as the video above. The skin on frame only broke 2 pieces of the frame, but the skin was shredded. I figure it will probably be 10 hours of work to fix the SOF and probably 20 to fix the wooden boat. I just need to make some time to do it... perhaps now is the right time with all this stay at home stuff.

Link to thread here... shows some in-progress pics as well.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/back-to-boats.35328/page-3#post-500643

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

